# Energy Drinks.



## Shawn (Sep 3, 2008)

Anybody here like them? I used to hate them and only drank coffee but a friend of mine got me hooked on Red Bulls as well as Rockstar and Monster. I've been liking them alot lately.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

They're tasty, but I definetly wouldn't use them to stay awake, I haven't had one in quite a while.


When I first started night shift I drank them every night, but I found that I just ended up crashing even harder


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 3, 2008)

I like every one that I've ever tried and I LOOOOVE coffee too.


----------



## CrashRG (Sep 3, 2008)

i tend to stay away from them because they tend to like me too much......i drink one and have to have another. 

sleep deprived, drinking 5 redbull and a cup of coffee is a recipe for disaster. at least for me. i started hallucinating and shit. i imagine that it was similar to what addicts go through on a bad trip. shakes, random incoherent thoughts and outbursts. yeah......all that shit.


be careful man.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't like the stuff. Doesn't taste good, nor is it good for your body.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 3, 2008)

i like EVERY energy drink. and i love coffee. and coffee and red bull are free for me here at work. not good for my body, but i just can't stop.


----------



## COBHC (Sep 3, 2008)

Bookoo , Lost and Red Bull/Red Rain

stopped drinkin em mostly , so much sugar

whenever i need a boost , 5 hour energy extra strength


----------



## loktide (Sep 3, 2008)

Powerthirst!







...sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 3, 2008)

I am a big diet Rockstar drinker. im a rockstar a good 3out of 5 days of work a week!!


----------



## blackout (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't found one that beats the original Relentless yet, but I like all the other flavours as well as the mango/organge/whatever Rockstar, went off red bull years ago.

But yeah, they're not good for me, I like em a bit too much, but luckily i can't really afford relentless at the moment and don't often see Rockstar.

If you ever see that Red Bull Coke stuff, STAY AWAY!! Its one of the worst drinks i've ever tried. Had to throw most of it away.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 3, 2008)

blackout said:


> If you ever see that Red Bull Coke stuff, STAY AWAY!! Its one of the worst drinks i've ever tried. Had to throw most of it away.



man, that was awfull, it almost made me puke.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 3, 2008)

I like any diet energy drinks. Sugar is sticky and kinda nasty. I wish Energy drinks, sugar or diet were not as sweet as they are. The caffeine effects of coffee and energy drinks seem different to me.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 3, 2008)

i'd say in 99% its not the caffeine, but the sugar which effects the energy boost.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 3, 2008)

I disagree. The sugar free versions have the same "buzz" as the corn syrup sweetened counterparts. At least for me. To much sugar gets me nauseous and I really don't like it.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want a real kick, try Endorush, but just remember that one bottle is 4 servings.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 4, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i like EVERY energy drink. and i love coffee. and coffee and red bull are free for me here at work. not good for my body, but i just can't stop.


 
I hear ya. I used to work at a Dunkin' Donuts. I was overcaffinated WAYY too often. But it was SOOO GOOOD.



jaxadam said:


> If you want a real kick, try Endorush, but just remember that one bottle is 4 servings.


 
WHERE CAN I GET THIS!?!?


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1200434 said:


> WHERE CAN I GET THIS!?!?



GNC. If you like energy drinks, you'll love this one...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> If you want a real kick, try Endorush, but just remember that one bottle is 4 servings.



I'd like to place this in perspective though: I train most every day, Im in very good shape at 5'4" and 145lbs. I use Endo rush on the intense days, which is either sparring for several hours or several hours freerunning/gymnastics usually combined with regular classes (karate) in the evening.

Now, even having just the 1 serving, which is like 4 sips, I will have more than enough possible fuel for the multiple hours of cardio. Endorush is some serious stuff and I wouldnt recommend it as energy fuel for anything but EXERCISE, and intense exercise at that. Its also a major appetite suppressant for me personally, so I have to eat all my calories Im going to need for workout long before I drink Endorush or I'll feel a little sick.

Also my first few encounters with it had me taking it way more oxygen than normal, which was a little unsettling. If you just want a perk me up, go with the soda or Sobe Adrenaline Rush energy drinks, those taste wonderful.

(long winded, sorry, but if I can prevent people from feeling terrible on misused endorush then its worth it)


----------



## wes225 (Sep 4, 2008)

i liked them before i realised how unhealthy they are, one can of redbull increases your risk of heart attack or stroke by 15%. eek.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't recommend angel dust or meth dissolved in mountain dew.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

Tiger said:


> I'd like to place this in perspective though: I train most every day, Im in very good shape at 5'4" and 145lbs. I use Endo rush on the intense days, which is either sparring for several hours or several hours freerunning/gymnastics usually combined with regular classes (karate) in the evening.
> 
> Now, even having just the 1 serving, which is like 4 sips, I will have more than enough possible fuel for the multiple hours of cardio. Endorush is some serious stuff and I wouldnt recommend it as energy fuel for anything but EXERCISE, and intense exercise at that. Its also a major appetite suppressant for me personally, so I have to eat all my calories Im going to need for workout long before I drink Endorush or I'll feel a little sick.
> 
> ...



Yes, that stuff will make you peel your skin off. I still have about half a bottle in my fridge now. I know guys who can drink the whole thing.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Yes, that stuff will make you peel your skin off. I still have about half a bottle in my fridge now. I know guys who can drink the whole thing.



I've had half a bottle over a 6 hour period, but I'd need more mass before taking in an entire one. 

Fun fact: Your urine will become bright neon green with Endo rush, I'm pretty sure its the B vitamins. But its like Hulk piss.


----------



## damigu (Sep 4, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i'd say in 99% its not the caffeine, but the sugar which effects the energy boost.



it's true. most of those energy drinks don't even write how much caffeine is in them because most of them only have about half a coffee cup's worth per serving (which is only about twice as much as a can of coke has).
the few that do have serious caffeine content actually put it on the label.

i really like a lot of the flavors they have. there is an extra tartness to them that isn't found in typical soft drinks.
but i've cut back on them this year. way too much sugar. i have a sweet tooth as is and don't want to end up diabetic!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2008)

Tiger said:


> I've had half a bottle over a 6 hour period, but I'd need more mass before taking in an entire one.
> 
> Fun fact: Your urine will become bright neon green with Endo rush, I'm pretty sure its the B vitamins. But its like Hulk piss.


 
Don't mess with your piss, you won't like it when it's angry. 



damigu said:


> I really like a lot of the flavors they have. there is an extra tartness to them that isn't found in typical soft drinks.





BTW What does Endorush taste like?


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 5, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1201781 said:


> Don't mess with your piss, you won't like it when it's angry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It actually tastes pretty good, but not sour and carbonated like Red Bull, more sweet and syrupy I guess is how I would describe it.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 5, 2008)

I love the Monster M-80, which tastes fantastic to me. I only ever drink it on the way into karate though.


----------



## budda (Sep 5, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i like EVERY energy drink. and i love coffee. and coffee and red bull are free for me here at work. not good for my body, but i just can't stop.



you can stop, you just wont.

I'm not a fan of coffee or pop or energy drinks, really. if i get offered a free redbull or whatever, i'll take it - thats $3 i didnt spend.

coffee is cheaper.

if i need extra energy to stay awake, chances are i should have went to bed a while ago. do stuff to increase your heart rate and you should be more awake! just get the blood flowing.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to get packs of caffeine pills from 7-11. The cheap generic kind, for like $2.19. When i started "needing" three of them every day to "wake up" I knew I had a problem (among many other problems). I stopped taking these pills and really regulate the amount of caffeine i ingest. Usually these days, I drink a medium Pete's iced coffee and maybe some Diet Cokes at work but that's about it.


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Full Throttle=AMAZING.

When I worked at GC, we would seriously drink 4-5 in a day. Then one guy that worked there started getting bad chest pains, so we stopped.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 6, 2008)

I love Energy drinks. My favorite is Monster Assualt. I also love reguar Monster. Red Bull is great as well. I want to try Monster Heavy Metal  but can't find it. I have 2 4pks of Monster in my fridge right now.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 6, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> It actually tastes pretty good, but not sour and carbonated like Red Bull, more sweet and syrupy I guess is how I would describe it.


 
Must. Find. Local. GNC.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2008)

The lemon lime Endo Rush's taste like a vaguely flat lime gatorade. The fruit punch kind of has a robitussin quality to it I do not recommend.


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 6, 2008)

yellowv said:


> I love Energy drinks. My favorite is Monster Assualt. I also love reguar Monster. Red Bull is great as well. I want to try Monster Heavy Metal  but can't find it. I have 2 4pks of Monster in my fridge right now.



Heavy Metal flavor is badass, tastes like sour apples!  They only come in the huge BFC cans, which I'll usually share with a buddy if I do ever get them.

Anyone remember Cocaine energy drink? It was pretty much pure caffeine, no sugar. The burn reminded me of Buffalo-style french fries, minus the tastyness. I didn't mind it too much though, except my heart was racing for hours after I drank mine


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the Heavy Metal flavor too. When I have those (which isn't all that often) I usually I'll drink one of those and wash it down with some mountain dew.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Sep 7, 2008)

Im digging on the new RedBull vodka's. When you absolutely need a raging boner for hours! Beer goggles and viagra all in one!


----------



## Harry (Sep 8, 2008)

Nightcrawler said:


> Im digging on the new RedBull vodka's. When you absolutely need a raging boner for hours! Beer goggles and viagra all in one!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2008)

wes225 said:


> , one can of redbull increases your risk of heart attack or stroke by 15%. eek.



Really? Wow! Time for me to stop drinking Red Bulls. 

I will say that i've always liked Dunkin Donuts iced coffee, the Hazelnut and French Vanilla with extra sugar and extra cream, it's good stuff, especially in the summertime but I drink all year round.


----------



## willith (Oct 13, 2008)

The best energy drink is easily Spike. Quila Lime or Orange Gold are probably the best tasting...

8 oz. Spike=
0 cal
0 sugar
0 carbs
...300 mg caffeine. 

They have 16 oz. "shotgun" cans too...but anybody taking down one of those is insane.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Oct 15, 2008)

I tried an energy drink once and got a killer stomach ache. I don't think I'm used to all that sugar at once. It hurt so bad I never tried another one.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 15, 2008)

I drink the monster BFCs almost every day.
i much prefer the low carb ones though


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1245164 said:


> I tried an energy drink once and got a killer stomach ache. I don't think I'm used to all that sugar at once. It hurt so bad I never tried another one.



I drink equal parts water and drink, because they have some very harsh things in them. If your drink had the cheap sugar in it that is why, its a stomach irritant. 

If I drink a Mountain Dew in the morning I'm on the can within 30 minutes. : /


----------



## Shawn (Oct 20, 2008)

I just tried this stuff called Jolt and it's pretty good. Almost like a carbonated gatorade with only 10 carbs!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 11, 2008)

Red Eye ftw \m/

energy drink that just tasted like lemonade... and also has like 6 flavours


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 11, 2008)

Its all about Full Throttle, AMP, Venom, and occasional Rockstar

Not a fan of Red Bull or Monster


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 12, 2008)

Never trusted these liquids. Good old water for me, if it worked for the Shotokan-Karate masters its good enough for me after excersise.

Also dont mix them with alcohol kids, it will suck you dry from the inside.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2008)

777timesgod said:


> Never trusted these liquids.



_BLASPHEMY!_


----------



## damigu (Nov 12, 2008)

777timesgod said:


> Also dont mix them with alcohol kids, it will suck you dry from the inside.



i don't think anyone is drinking either alcohol or energy drinks with the intent to rehydrate themselves.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I usually drink a 12oz Red Bull Sugar Free almost everyday and sometimes Ill down a 5 hour extra strength as well. Then chase it with some water and Im lit for about 6 hours.


----------



## Brendan G (Nov 23, 2008)

heavy7-665 said:


> I drink the monster BFCs almost every day.
> i much prefer the low carb ones though


A girl in my math class drinks those sometimes as well, and every time I ask "How long do you expect to live?!". I don't consume energy drinks myself, I don't care for the taste myself, and never needed gratuitous amounts of energy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 26, 2008)

^ They calm me down. I spoke with my psychiatrist about it, and he said that because i have ADD they basically bring me to a normal functioning level


----------



## willith (Nov 26, 2008)

Brendan G said:


> A girl in my math class drinks those sometimes as well, and every time I ask "How long do you expect to live?!". I don't consume energy drinks myself, I don't care for the taste myself, and never needed gratuitous amounts of energy.




Is this a PUA move or do you actually believe caffeine will be the end of her?


P.S.- plz provide your diet so we can critique whether or not you should be advocating what others should be consuming.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 26, 2008)

I drink baby oil and eat butter sticks.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2008)

willith said:


> Is this a PUA move or do you actually believe caffeine will be the end of her?
> 
> 
> P.S.- plz provide your diet so we can critique whether or not you should be advocating what others should be consuming.


----------



## damigu (Nov 28, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> ^ They calm me down. I spoke with my psychiatrist about it, and he said that because i have ADD they basically bring me to a normal functioning level



stimulants have a seemingly opposite effect on us ADD affected people, even though it's the same biological effect.

ADD has been linked to lowered dopamine levels and caffeine (along with most amphetamines) increase dopamine levels.
so a moderate amount of caffeine/stimulants (ritalin is an amphetamine) actually brings us to the same level of dopamine that "normal" people are at.
too much, however, will put us into overdrive just like anyone else.

on top of that, there are a lot of aspects of energy drinks (sodium combined with the diuretic effects of caffeine, high sugar content, etc) are bad even for those of us afflicted with ADD. and regardless of your brain chemistry, loading up on the caffeine still puts extra stress on your heart. and it's still an addictive substance that your body builds tolerance to over time.

your psychiatrist should have you on an appropriate medication regimen and you shouldn't be using energy drinks or other substances for additional self-medication. if you and he and still working out what the best medicine is for you and in what dose, drinking a lot of energy drinks is actually going to skew the results and you may end up on an inadequate dosage, which will come back around and bite you in the butt.


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE blue Amp.






and Sobe Energy citrus and fruit punch flavors are awesome as well


----------



## thedownside (Jan 21, 2009)

bobbyretelle said:


> I LOVE blue Amp.



i do like the blue, but the purple is so much better. almost on par with blue jolt.


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ They calm me down. I spoke with my psychiatrist about it, and he said that because i have ADD they basically bring me to a normal functioning level



same here, caffine calms me down


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm addicted to Relentless.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 22, 2009)

damigu said:


> stimulants have a seemingly opposite effect on us ADD affected people, even though it's the same biological effect.
> 
> ADD has been linked to lowered dopamine levels and caffeine (along with most amphetamines) increase dopamine levels.
> so a moderate amount of caffeine/stimulants (ritalin is an amphetamine) actually brings us to the same level of dopamine that "normal" people are at.
> ...



I decided against the medication. I've slowed down on the engergy drink consumption, but yeah it does help 

I've taken a real liking to the black V bottles too... great stuff


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 22, 2009)

Red Bull + Smirnoff = win.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 23, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Red Bull + Smirnoff = win.



I disagree... smirnoff = fail.

For a similar priced vodka a million times easier to drink: Wyborowa.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 23, 2009)

I absolutely hate Smirnoff any other way, but for some reason with Red Bull it tastes better than any other vodka I've tried. You have to try it to believe it


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 23, 2009)

I've tried it 

Mischa is a liquor nut


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 24, 2009)

In that case, I'll have to see if I can locate this Wyborowa in the states.


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think I've had an energy drink that I could truly enjoy the taste of.
I used to drink this stuff called Dark Dog, it was super cheap, it tasted alright but it felt like it was stripping the enamel from my teeth


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 24, 2009)

^ Try "Red Eye". It was pretty big in Melbourne at one point, and the Platinum one pretty much tastes like lemonade. Its awesome stuff


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't drink much of that sort of stuff, water is my main source of hydration...

I've tried a can of V before, and it tasted pretty nice, I have the occasional coffee, but I prefer to stay off the caffeine where possible, and I usually steer clear of the more hardcore energy drink in general... 

Before Krav Maga or Indoor Soccer (or whatever physical fitness I'm about to undertake) I'll sometimes have a Powerade (Aussie version of Gatorade I suppose), which I'll drink before, during and after as a supplement to my water, not instead of...


----------



## damigu (Mar 1, 2009)

lately, the only energy drink i've been consuming is azirona's "Rx energy" herbal tea/tonic.

it doesn't have as much sugar or caffeine as the others, tastes good (doesn't have the tartness of other energy drinks), and it's a hell of a lot cheaper, too (99 cents for a 23oz can)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Actually one of the reasons I like energy drinks is the tartness, few other sodas have taht kind of flavor.


----------



## damigu (Mar 2, 2009)

All_&#165;our_Bass;1402813 said:


> ^ Actually one of the reasons I like energy drinks is the tartness, few other sodas have taht kind of flavor.



me, too (i said almost exactly what you just said in an earlier post in this thread!).

but i've decided that the sugar content is too high in them. i don't want to end up diabetic.

the arizona "Rx energy" stuff is pretty good. so are their various iced tea flavors. and my wallet also appreciates it a lot more than the $3-$4 per can energy drinks.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 2, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> Before Krav Maga or Indoor Soccer (or whatever physical fitness I'm about to undertake) I'll sometimes have a Powerade (Aussie version of Gatorade I suppose), which I'll drink before, during and after as a supplement to my water, not instead of...



We have powerade. When you drink it, you find yourself saying "Man, I wish this were gatorade."


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 2, 2009)

Tiger said:


> We have powerade. When you drink it, you find yourself saying "Man, I wish this were gatorade."



I haven't had Gatorade, but I really like the Powerade anyway... I think its the official drink for the AFL, National Ruby Union and League teams, as well as our national and international soccer teams, so its good enough for me...


----------

